# would like to meet other musicians to expand my musical horizons



## sideshowbxb (Oct 7, 2011)

ive been on this site for about a half year now, finally found this music section was here, shit im a dumbass, i play guitar, will be in ocala in feb, dont know if any musicians will be heading down this way, i actually play acoustic, but i have unique tastes, i guess, hmm . . . bluesy, well, actually i dont know how to describe my sounds really, its sort of folksy i guess the riffs ive come up with out of my own ingenuity, or lack there of, anybody intrested in putting together something, we will have to meet up and figure things out, im not a good musician but i believe im decent, i believe in playing original tunes along with covers, because well, as musicians we got to learn to play different kinds of music, my favorite musician is jimi hendrix, that ought to give you a bit what i want to go for in my music


----------



## sideshowbxb (Oct 7, 2011)

but i have been an avid metal fan since i was a youth, i dont expect to be playing any of this shit, but here is the first
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbblkMsZeM4 SOD lol, well i wont be playing that, i plan to try to get a electromagnet for my guitar after this christmas season is over, but i dont think that would be a good song to play on the street, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXqxXrjoOf0 i also dont think it would be a good idea to play this song, well, maybe, but i love this song, its not the slight return version, jimi is the shit,this is in the key of Em, which i think jimi had a been too much of tendency of playing in his later years, i like the beatles, i actually like alot of classical rock since i heard the shit all of my life, theres not too many new bands i like, chevelle, i like them, working on learning incubus 'drive', any suggestions are cool,plez actually, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY3W2aVzrlo


----------

